# Hedgehog Bath Time



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Hello! I am a newish hedgehog owner. How often should I give my hedgehog a bath? (By the way, her name is Pixel.  )


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

no more than once every 2 weeks


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Also, if your hedgehog hates being submerged in water you can do foot baths to clean their feet and tummies. Thoroughly soak a wet rag and have your hedgie walk over it, stand in it, etc. I have to do this for mine a lot because his feet are constantly covered in poo from his wheel, and he HATES baths. He's a nervous pooper


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Also make sure if you're giving your hedgie a bath, you're not using a soap toxic to him! Aveeno works well


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

When you do give a bath, make sure the water level is no higher than the bottom of your hedgie's tummy. Also, after the bath, don't put him right back into his cage, so he doesn't get cold and attempt hibernaton. Wait until he is completely dry and warm before you put him back in his cage.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Also be sure to TEST the water!!! I usually test with fingers, and then my wrist, as that's the most sensitive part on your hand. 
There has been a case here, where their hedgehog got their feet burnt in hot bath water and needed vet care.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Also, don't get water into Pixel's ears and nose! Gently pour cups of warm water onto her back!  And make sure the window is closed to avoid drafts! Good luck to you both and I hope Pixel likes water. :lol:


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Thank you! All this information is really helpful. I make sure the water is the right temperature before I put her in it. For soap I use olive oil and Johnson&Johnson baby shampoo. Sometimes I give her a footbath, but she usually doesn't need one. She does not like water, but I am hoping she will. At some point. :roll: LOL The water is no more than 1/2 an inch full, and we use a container instead of the sink or bath tub. So again, thanks for the help, and you will probably see me around the forum A LOT more. :lol:


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, I also take Pixel out of her bath and dry her off in a facecloth, which she snuggles in. I hold her until she is completely dry and turn her heat lamp on if I think she might need it.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Just and FYI, baby shampoo dries the skin and makes it become flakey. You should try Aveeno, which is all natural and moisturizing.


----------



## brittneydee (May 18, 2010)

Do you use the Aveeno baby shampoo and body wash, or the adult aveeno moisturizing shampoo? I found both in my local Walmart but I wasn't sure which to use.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Get the wash, not shampoo


----------

